# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مشروط شدن در پیام نو مشکل سازه؟

## Heisenberg1997

دوستان مشروط شدن در پیام نور واسه ثبتنام تو رشته و دانشگاه جدید مشکل سازه؟مثلا اگه سه ترم متوالی کسی مشروط بشه چی میشه؟اتفاق خاصی میفته یا نه؟

----------


## Saeed744

میندازنت بیرون البته پیام نور فکرنکنم بهت باز فرصت میدن فقط مواظب باش اخراج نشی قبلش انصراف بده سربازی مشکلی پیش نیاد

----------


## Heisenberg1997

> میندازنت بیرون البته پیام نور فکرنکنم بهت باز فرصت میدن فقط مواظب باش اخراج نشی قبلش انصراف بده سربازی مشکلی پیش نیاد


یعنی بعد از سه ترم مشرطی اخراج میکنن پیام نور یا نه؟
اصلا در چه صورت اخراج میکنن؟

----------


## Ultra

> دوستان مشروط شدن در پیام نور واسه ثبتنام تو رشته و دانشگاه جدید مشکل سازه؟مثلا اگه سه ترم متوالی کسی مشروط بشه چی میشه؟اتفاق خاصی میفته یا نه؟


طبق قوانین جدید ورودی های 94 و به بعد
سه ترم مشروطی متوالی یا نا متوالی اخراج داره
اما بعد اخراج میشه درخواست کمیسیون داد که یک فرصت دوباره گرفت که شاید قبول نشه

----------


## saj8jad

> یعنی بعد از سه ترم مشرطی اخراج میکنن پیام نور یا نه؟
> اصلا در چه صورت اخراج میکنن؟


پیام نور اصلا اخراجی نداره گرامی

----------


## saj8jad

دانشجویان مشروط در دانشگاه پیام نور اخراج نمی شوند - اخبار پیام نور

----------


## Mr.Hin

در پیام نور عملا اخراجی به خاطر مشروطی نداریم و مشروطی فقط باعث میشه ترم بعد نتونید از یک حد و اندازه ای ( 14 واحد ) بیشتر واحد بردارید.

----------

